#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Ещё раз к вопросу об отшошении буддизма к вегетарианству.

## Hang Gahm

Здравствуйте! Предлагаю вашему вниманию интересную статью.http://www.wildyogi.info/ru/issue/de...annem-buddizme

----------

Алик (05.06.2017)

----------

